# Way to increase LiveTV recording buffer?



## johnk (Oct 11, 2004)

Hello,

Is there a way to increase the LiveTV recording buffer beyond the 30 minutes it uses as a default?

Thanks,
John


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

yes if you're tivo is hacked and you have ftp and telnet you can install and run bufferhack.tcl
google for that for details.


----------



## Jedis (Jul 16, 2005)

Just installed bufferhack41 last night. Works like a charm!


----------



## danny7481 (Dec 6, 2005)

i just done it the other day, very easy to do.


----------



## starbiker99 (Feb 4, 2005)

Bufferhack has to be one of the best additions you can do for your tivo!!! :up:


----------



## tall1 (Oct 12, 2004)

Which bufferhack works well with HR10-250 3.1.5f? Is there a version for the HD-Tivo that eliminates the anomaly with the playbar? I poked around at the other place but wasn't certain which version to use. Looks like 41 is for 6.2, 7.1.


----------

